# Their Here!!! Salt had Triplets!!!



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Ok so Salt decided to kid pretty fast tonight not long after starting my waiting thread. I posted the thread and went to the kitchen to get a plate as the hubby had made his plate. He sat at the table and we looked out the window and he took one bite and I said the first one is here!!! I put on my boots and stood ready to pounce at a seconds notice (Salt normally doesn't like anyone near her when kidding until after they hit the ground). When the second kid came out all we saw was legs in the air and Salt started crying confused. I saw legs kicking and thought something is wrong as I ran out the door with my little kidding bucket. I got to her withing seconds and saw a total of 3 kids 

I hadn't said anything to the hubby as I ran out but I had saw 8 legs rolling and I actually had feared we had a deformed kid with more legs (when working at the vet clinic we had a calf like that).

Well Momma Salt didn't know who to clean them as she had never had two produced at once. I cleared the air way of the 2nd thinking the 3rd was possibly still born. Once 2nd was cleared I moved to the 3rd and she was alive and well  I cleared her air way as the hubby appeared and Salt was still trying to figure out what just happened. She finished cleaning her babies and since the hubby and I now had baby juice on us once the kids were clean she started to clean us too!!!  She actually even licked me between the eyes 

I am so excited as she had 3 little doelings  One little girl appears to have moonspots like her momma but they really look just like their daddy!!! I actually wanted to retain a doeling this year that looked like their daddy and I think it will probably be the moonspot doeling. 

Ok so here is a rough picture taken with the old barn camera but I plan to take the good camera out when I go for the next feeding. 

I am keeping a close eye to make sure momma has enough milk and that everyone can nurse enough on their own. It is going to take some work to get them equally nursing. One only wants to nurse on one side.


----------



## WalshKidsGoats (Nov 27, 2012)

Congrats!!! So cute! 

Quality Nigerian Dwarf Goats
www.walshkidsgoats.com
Facebook Page: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Walsh-Kids-Nigerian-Dwarf-Goats/324321484319986?ref=hl


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awwww way to go Salt! They are beautiful! Congrats on getting all girls! 
She sure didn't waste any time, as I know it wasn't very long ago when I read your waiting room thread. I love it when they decide to just get down to business and not consider the alternative --- doe code of honor lol


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Congrats! Sooo cute!!


----------



## IrishRoots (Jan 7, 2013)

Congrats! What beautiful girls!


----------



## fainthearted (Feb 28, 2012)

Awe just love them:hi5:


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks Guys!



HoosierShadow said:


> Awwww way to go Salt! They are beautiful! Congrats on getting all girls!
> She sure didn't waste any time, as I know it wasn't very long ago when I read your waiting room thread. I love it when they decide to just get down to business and not consider the alternative --- doe code of honor lol


LOL The Doe Code! So true. I was so glad things went so fast. She did take a bit longer to pass her after-birth but all appears to be well so far. Just came in for another check and all bellies feel full. I gave one some nutri-drench and boy she didn't like the taste  But I figured she better have some being the smallest of the bunch.

And to think the hubby thought he was actually gonna get to eat dinner on time tonight  Oh and you can tell in the new pictures which two shared a room on the inside and who was in the single suite.

Not the best pics since they are still so fresh and in the kidding stall but I will try to get some better ones tomorrow, plus it will be day light then 

Tonight will be a long night.

Thanks again!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

AWWW , they are precious !!! Poor Salt looks like she is still a little shell shocked on what just happened , lol Poor momma Salt ! Bless her 
Congrats on your three beautiful doelings


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Thank you! I think she is getting a little better now. She really wasn't sure how to handle 3 at once  She loves them all and cleans them but when they try to nurse she is not sure what to do with the extra one?!?!?! They are actually having a bit of trouble nursing but one only want to nurse one side, one has a little bit of a weak back leg but she was a little cramped in there and the they all actually seem to be a bit tall to reach. They haven't figured out the lean or kneel position for nursing yet, so the hubby and I have been helping. Normally we don't have to help twins much but with triplets it's a bit more work in the beginning. They are all resting now and I may try to take a shower before the next check in. The puppy thinks I smell Great!, but I am not as sure 

Thanks again! I am so proud of Salt!!!!


----------



## zubbycat (Oct 14, 2012)

They are so beautiful!!!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Thank you! Well I think it is nap time for us. Then back to the barn. The little ones keep getting stronger and strong with each nursing. Looking forward to day light for better pictures.


----------



## RedGate (Dec 7, 2012)

I love them! So sweet. Happy they are getting stronger and doing well. And 3 girls??!! I'm so jealous...


----------



## pubgal83 (Oct 31, 2012)

Three good lookin girls! Congratulations!!


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

Congrats! They are just DARLING!!


----------



## Shotzy11 (Dec 15, 2012)

How wonderful!! They are so cute!! I am glad labor wasn't too hard for her even if she is a little confused on what to do with three now.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Thank you all! I am so thankful for these little girls and that momma did so well with delivery.

Shotzy11: Thank you. She is over her confusion today but I can't blame her I was a little over whelmed last night too! I think she was saying "Wait I only signed up for Two!?!?!?!? Now what?" Today is much better and they are all cuddling together under the heat lamps.

RedGate: Thank you. Don't be jealous I am sure you will get a good number of doelings this year too (fingers crossed for you). Oh and I love your Hoanbu lines (little jealous here too  )

More pictures later as I am trying to let mommy have some Mommy and Me and Me and Me time


----------

